# Which is better?



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

*What would you rather hunt a deer with?*​
Rifle2439.34%Bow3760.66%


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I was justing wondering what people like hunting deer with more....Bow or Rifle....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Definately bow!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Much closer contact, for the most part, with a bow, and for me, much bigger rush!!!!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah that is what I like about it too...even if you are not seeing deer you still are in the outdoors at it is fun no matter what....lol :run:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bow hands down


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Both rifle and bow hunting have their upsides for me. I really enjoy bow hunting for the rush when I am 10 yards away from a deer undetected, but rifle hunting offers me more of a family experience. So to me it doesnt matter whether it is bow or rifle hunting, I just enjoy getting outdoors.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's my vote!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

On The Wall He Goes!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bow man here


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

North14

That is one of the most awesome bucks I have seen in a while-spectacular

:beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

a Bow is definately a much more personal hunt.
when i go with the buddies i take my muzzy ( rifle in ohio ) but when its jsut me , r me and my brother when i can take my time and scout/stalk/scout then set up for a hunt, bow all the way

anyone can line up a 200 yard shot

alot of people can line up a 50 yard shot

it takes a slight bit of talent to get down to 20 yards

so when i bow hunt, i make a trip out of it, start to finish, a true primitive experiance


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll take 'em any way I can get 'em, but I prefer bow hands down. You have to have a lot more skill at getting closer, and the rush of any deer especially a good mature buck at 20yards is the ultimate rush of all time. :beer:


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i love the bow and just being that close to an animal but when that 200 inch deer is standing out there at 100 plus i really love the rifle


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me. Gun/Muzzle loader, bow or camera what ever is in season and I have with me.





































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Al


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree with mossy512 and alleyyooper. I really like the bow for several reasons, one being the season is longer. But I get a real charge of going out with the flintlock, too. I got a new inline muzzy, but it's just not the same as with a flint and roundball. Another real challenge is with a muzzy shotgun. You should try that sometime.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry ya guys probably think I am dumb but....whats a muzzy shotgun? oke:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

bmxfire37 said:


> a Bow is definately a much more personal hunt.
> when i go with the buddies i take my muzzy ( rifle in ohio ) but when its jsut me , r me and my brother when i can take my time and scout/stalk/scout then set up for a hunt, bow all the way
> 
> anyone can line up a 200 yard shot
> ...


Most of that is true. I think 150 yards is the max range for most hunters. There are some pretty pi*s poor shots out there. We don't shoot under 300 yards or over 50 yards. This is stalking, not sitting in a tree like a vulture. It's pretty challenging to stalk to under 50 yards, and it's damn challanging to shoot over 300 yards. It's the 500 and 600 yard shots that take a lot of work to pull off.

I'd love to bow hunt, but it seriously conflicts with duck season. I'd pass on a deer hunt any day to chase a duck.

I do bow hunt for turkeys and I must say I love it. Both rifle and bow have thier qualities that make hunting great.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Both of them are good. I like to do the gun hunting. There will be plenty of time for bows when they take the guns from us.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

A Muzzy shot gun is a Muzzle loading shot gun.

 Al


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Several makers have inline muzzleloading shotguns, 209 primers, interchangable chokes, the whole bit. But mine is an old Pedersoli double barrel upland in 12 guage with nominally modified chokes. Pedersoli also makes a 10 ga magnum. We used to love that for waterfowling when there was a gap between steel shotshells vs steel shot. We could still use lead for a couple of years until they fixed that loophole.  Anyway, back then I couldn't find plain slugs so I cut up 12 ga slug shells and loaded the slugs down the pipe. Took my first deer with it at about 30 yards. What a rush.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, People, don't talk like that, because once they get the guns they come after our bows and knives, ball bats anything that takes the place in some cryin' a$$ liberals mind.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

mossy512 I know their eventual goal is to stop all hunting. I was looking at one of their web pages and they actually wanted to ban camo for civilans. Makes you wonder what kind of Nazi's these anti-gun nuts are? Would the world be a better place if there were no guns and no hunting? We all know the answer to that question.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I know it's a rhetorical question, but jJust so it will be clear, I'll say it. NO!


----------

